# Great info!



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I heard about this book so I checked out his blog....he has a lot of great info and recipes! I just got the book and have read some of it, but enough that I feel pretty good about recommending it. I can't wait to try some of the recipes! Check it out for yourself and be sure to read how he got started. http://www.dogfooddude.com/


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I have that book and it's wonderful!


----------

